# Finally I Repaired A Watch!



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I recently bought an unusual Smiths Astrolon at a car boot sale, checked it wound and the date set etc but didn't notice that the hands spun round freely. After I got home and took the watch to bits I found this part loose. I have had to crudely highlight the part, as it is clear on a clear background and almost impossible to see.










This perspex plate was looose and only required a quarter turn before it clipped back into place, and the watch has kept great time ever since! Success at last and without any more money going to Steve Burrage!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done. :thumbsup:

These "plates" are quite common on "spaceview" type watches i.e. ones without dials, and act as a replacement for the traditional dial washers which cannot be used because....there is no dial


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Congrats on the repair! h34r: - - but I need a lie-down and two Anadin Extra - - three naked watches in one thread, and no health warning! Aaaargh :bag:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

And there is another two watches i did'nt know i needed!!! They are really nice..........

There should be a health warning on this forum! :jump:


----------



## med (Feb 14, 2011)

congrats on the repair job.


----------



## Top Cat (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice find! That is an unusual watch sure to brighten up any collection!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice one Scott!,saved yourself a bit of money there. :yes:

I've somehow managed to get a couple working myself,although i think lady luck was involved. ^_^


----------

